# Origin Of Universe As Per SGGS - A Comparative Study With Other Religions And Science



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Jan 5, 2010)

*Origin of  Universe - Recorded in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Compared with Other Religions  and Science* ​ *auqpiq prlau sbdy  hovY ] sbdy hI iPir Epiq hovY ](m 3,117-8)*​ *(The universe  originates from the Word (sabd) and assimilates with the Word. It again  originates from the Word.).* 
​ The concepts  ‘known universe’, ‘observable universe’, or ‘visible universe’  are often used to describe the part of the universe that we can see  or otherwise observe. But there is much more than whatever we observe.  The limits of the boundaries of universe have not been fathomed, hence  is called limitless. The Universe here is referred to as the entire  creation and existence, visible and invisible; material and living;  approachable and unapproachable for the beings.  

The universe  has always been a wonder for the man. The more he looks deep, the more  he is in wonder. When mothers point their fingers to the sky at night,  tell their children about the universe in sky; the Big Bear, the satellites,  the planets, the young minds gaze in amazement at the immenseness of  the world around. As they grow, they become eager to know the numbers  of these stars, their spread. They want to know, ‘Who created these?’  ‘How were these created?’ ‘When were these created?’ ‘What  all do these contain?’ etc. Mothers do not have right answers to such  questions. No one has! Some guess; others philosophize. 


Philosophers  like Aristotle philosophisized at the God’s wonder world; the phenomena  of the moon and those of the sun and the stars, and about the origin  of the universe.1 Derek Parfit, a contemporary philosopher,  declared that "No question is more sublime than why there is a  Universe: why there is anything rather than nothing."2  Philosopher Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz philosophized that  ‘the  existence of a metaphysically necessary being which carries within itself  the sufficient reason for its own existence and which constitutes the  sufficient reason for the existence of everything else in the world’.  Bertrand Russell in his BBC radio debate with Frederick Copleston thought  it to be beyond any philosophy. He simply said "The universe is  just there, and that's all."  3 


Scientists  too, have been trying to fathom limits of the boundaries. Most of the  recent Nobel prizes in physics including in 2006, have been won on measurement  tools of the distances to the ****hest stars in the universe. But so  far no verifiable records exist to reply ‘wh’ questions about this  universe. There is nothing to confirm if it originated itself or someone  else created it. No account gives the length, breadth, depth or height  of the universe.  No one has seen the ends of The Universe. None  knows time of creation. No one even correctly knows whether the universe  is expanding or contracting. Yet there is so much written about ‘wh’s  of the universe because we are inquisitive and we want to know the truth  about the universe of which we are part and parcel. Similarly no one  can definitely state about life whether it came from egg, earth, water,  air or from elsewhere. Yet there are numerous sciences and philosophies  which base their theories and experiments on the life in The Universe.  Similarly no one knows how the life in the universe was originated or  came into existence.  


A lot has been  written or imagined about the life on other planets. The new generation  is crazy about the ‘life in other worlds.’ Books have been written  imagining fighting and cooperating with beings from the other planets.  A number of films have shown imaginary worlds with different beings.  

Thus to know  about origin and the originator of the universe and life and to find  answers to other related questions, there is always a craze among the  children, young and the aged, throughout the ages. Various legends,  anecdotes, stories and theories have been attributed to the origin of  The Universe.  

According to  David, world religions are subdivided into a total of 270 large religious  groups, and even many thousands of smaller ones. Among these various  faith groups, there are probably at least 500 different creation stories  to draw from -- all different. 

From the beginning  of the times, the man, has tried to solve the mystery of the creation  of the universe. Countless they have been those myths and the legends  that, in the diverse cultures, they have arisen as faithful. 

During my research  on tribes of Arunachal Pradesh in India, I found Adis, the most populated  tribe in the state, believing in Sun-Moon God (_Abo-Tani_) who  created the universe and its people. There are 110 tribes spread over  the entire state. Most of them believe in different Creators. 

*Hindu Scriptures*
According to  Indian tradition the Hindu religion itself has various stories about  the origin in their scriptures. Not long ago, the earth was stated to  be seated on bull’s horns, or on the back of a tortoise or a whale.  _ Maha-Bhagwat_ (_Devipuran_) records the following: ‘In the  beginning, this universe was without any sun, moon, stars, day-night,  fire, directions, word, touch or any other form of energy.4 _ Shatpath Brahma_ describes, “_Prajapati_ said ‘_bhoo_’;  lo there was the earth: he then said ‘_bhuvah_’; lo there was  the sky.”5 _Matsya Puran, Harivansh Puran, Vishnu Puran_  etc., have many such mythologies. _Bhagvat Gita, Sankhya Shastra,  Yog Shastra, Nayaya Shastra_ and _Vaisheshik Shastra_ discuss  these legends and stories in some detail.  

According to _ Shaivism_, the universe and its beings originated from the Unmanifest.  The Unmanifest is the Supreme Substance or Essence (_Mula Bhuta or  Para Vastu_)6 There are three factors or entities: generation,  generated and the generator; (_Janman, Janaka_, and _Janya_).  The generator is the substrate or the cause of the generation while  the effect is the substance, the generated one. The substance is under  continuous change (_Vikrita_) modification or transformation. The  Unmanifest is the creator, the Great Principle (_Maha Tattva_)  which has the  three basic qualities (_Gunas_*)*, Virtue,  passion, and darkness (_Sattva, Rajas_ and _Tamas_) in the  Internal-organs (the seat of thought and feeling, mind, the thinking  faculty, the heart, the conscience, the soul).7 He generates  three kinds of _Ahamkara_, colored by _Sattva, Rajas_, and _ Tamas_. Nature or matter (_Prakriti_) is the originally created  substance which in the process of continuous transformation (_Vikrita_)  becomes changed product (_Vikrti_). Therefore, the changed product  (_Vikriti)_ is the reflection (_pratibimba_) of the nature,  the original product (_Maha Tattva_ or Vikrti).  Nature generates  eight products:1. Intution (_Mahat or Buddhi_) 2. Ego (_Ahamkara)_,  3. Mind (_Manas_), 4. Ether (_Akasa_), 5. Air (_Vayu_),  6 Fire (_Tejas_), 7. Water (_Apas)_, and 8. Earth (_Kshiti_).  






The transformed  nature of matter (_Vikrti_) and the eight elements that are its  progeny are the primary and secondary causes of the universe. (In _ Tantra Sastra_, all powers are of equal importance, while in _Vaidic  Sastras, Purusa_ is the spirit and _Prakriti_ is the matter.)  The nine centers of powers or Conscious Powers (Chakras) are the eight  Lotuses (_Padmas_) 1. _Sahasrara _ (seat of universal power), 2. Sound (_Nada_), 3. Light (_Bindu_),  4. _Ajna 5. Visuddha, 6. Anahata, 7. Manipura, 8. Svadhisthana, and  9. Muladhara_.  

Lotus (_Sahasrara  Padma_) is the seat of universal power which generated sound (_Nada_)  and light (_Bindu_). From sound energy (_Nada Shakti_), the  universe of beings and matter emanated. The lower six chakras contain  fifty petals with 50 Sanskrit letters inscribed on them, attesting to  the fact that the universe originated from Sound. The first three centers  form the basis of _Saiva Siddhanta_ philosophy. They are the Conscious  Centers, the brain and the know-how behind creation, having the Will  (_Iccha_) to create; they represent the knowledge (_Gyan_)  aspect of the Creator. The 4th, 5th, and 6th centers represent the action  based on knowledge and creativity (_Kriya)_ power of the Creator.  The 7th, 8th, and 9th are the dilute human versions of Siva-Sakti's  Knowledge (_Gyan_), Will (_Iccha_) and Creativity (_Kriya_).  

The three qualities  of the insentient and the sentient, _Sattva, Rajas_ and _Tamas_  assume an ontological status in _Brahma, Vishnu_, and _Rudra_  under the aegis of _Mahesvara_ for creation, sustenance, and dissolution  of the universe. _Mahesvara_ pervades them all, and in their roles,  they are called _Alinga, Linga_, and _Lingalinga_.  He  is _Pradhana_ (primordial unmanifested matter), _Bija _ (the seed), and Yoni (the womb). _Prakrti,_ the unmanifest matter,  wakes up to become manifest and fecund upon the glance of the Lord _ Mahesvara._  This potentially nubile and fecund _Aja_ (the  unborn Prakrti) of red, white and black complexion (_Rajas, Sattva_  and _Tamas_) enjoys the advances of Purusa when it comes of age  and gives birth to this universe and beings. This gestation goes through  several stages. The _gunas_ of _Aja_ undergo agitation and _ Mahat_ springs forth. This creative cascade, starting from _Mahat_,  in a downstream fashion, results in ego (_ahamkara_) with three  colors or _gunas: Sattvika_ (white) _ahankar, Rajasic_ (red) _ ahamkara,_ and _Tamasic_ (black) _ahamkara._ The _Sattvika  ahamkara_ gives rise to the mind and the presiding deities of the  senses; the _Rajasic ahamkara_ gives rise to the sensory and motor  organs; the _Tamasika ahamkara_ gives rise to the subtle elements  like sound, touch, color and vision, taste, and odor.  

The five subtle  elements, upon combination, starting from sound give rise to gross elements  with cumulative qualities. 
*Element––––––––––>* *Resulting product–––>* *Cumulative & Special    Quality* Sound––––––-> Ether–>All-pervasive Sound Ether –––––––> Air––––––––––> Sound and touch Air and Ether–––> Fire–––––––––-> Sound, touch, and color or    form Air and Fire–––-> Water––––––––-> Sound, touch, color, and taste Water and    Fire––> Earth–––––––––> Sound, touch, colour, taste,    and odour​ 
 
*Christian Scriptures*
Christian Scripture  ‘Bible’ narrates the origin of the universe and life in Genesis  chapters 1 and 2. According to it God created the universe in the first  four days and the living creatures on fifth and sixth day, man having  been created on the first day itself   

‘In the beginning,  God created the heaven and the earth, ’the earth was without form  and void’; ‘darkness was upon the face of the deep’; ‘the spirit  of God moved upon the face of waters’. ‘God said, let there be light  and there was light.’ ‘God divided the light from the darkness.’  God called the light Day, and the darkness He called night.’ ‘The  evening and morning were the first day.’’ Second day, God made the  firmament, and divided the waters which were under the firmament. From  the waters which were above the firmament. God called the firmament  Heaven. Waters under the heaven gathered together unto one place, and  the dry land appeared.’ ‘God called the dry land the earth and the  gathering together of the waters called the Seas’ ‘The grass, the  herb yielding seed, and the fruit tree yielding fruit were created on  third day’. ‘Seasons and stars were created on fourth day.’  8
Many religious  persons, including many scientists and philosophers, hold that God created  the universe and the various processes driving physical and biological  evolution and that these processes then resulted in the creation of  galaxies, our solar system, planets, atmosphere and life on Earth. This  belief, which sometimes is termed "theistic evolution," is  not in disagreement with scientific explanations of evolution. Indeed,  it reflects the remarkable and inspiring character of the physical universe  revealed by cosmology, paleontology, molecular biology, and many other  scientific disciplines and theories. 
The advocates  of "creation science" hold a variety of viewpoints. Some claim  that earth and the universe are relatively young, perhaps only 6,000  to 10,000 years old. These individuals often believe that the present  physical form of earth can be explained by "catastrophism,"  including a worldwide flood, and that all living things (including humans)  were created miraculously, essentially in the shapes and forms we now  find them and observe. Other advocates of creation science are willing  to accept that earth, the planets, and the stars may have existed from  unknown times. But they argue that the various types of organisms, and  especially humans, could only have come about with supernatural intervention,  because they show "intelligent design." 
Charles Darwin  propagated the theory of evolution as against this theory of creation.  The term "evolution" usually refers to the biological evolution  of living things. But the processes by which planets, stars, galaxies,  and the universe form and change over time are also types of "evolution."  In all of these cases there is change over time, although the processes  involved are quite different.9 The two theories are compared  below:
*Creation    Theory* Genesis1-2 gives the same  order of  formation of    the earth as later proposed by noted astronomer (astrophysicist) Hugh    Ross 
1. Creation    of the physical universe (space, time, matter, energy, galaxies, stars,    planets, etc.)
 
  2. Transformation of the earth’s atmosphere from opaque to translucent. 
  3. Formation of a stable water cycle. 
  4. Origination of continent(s) and ocean(s).
 
  5. Creation of plants on the continent(s). 
  6. Transformation of the atmosphere from translucent to transparent    (Sun, Moon, and stars become visible).
7. Creation    of small sea animals.
8. Creation    of sea mammals.
9. Creation    of birds.
10. Conversion    of land mammals (wild mammals, mammals that can be domesticated, and    rodents).
11. Creation    of mankind. 

In Genesis    chapters 6 through 8—what can be referred to as “The Flood”, to    save themselves, Noah and his family built a covered boat called an    “ark.” It was a large, boxy craft that resembled a covered barge. 
*Evolution Theory* Charles Darwin    studied wildlife while on a voyage and he noticed the variation in the    appearance of the individual animals. He guessed that this variation,    given enough time, would allow these animals to change to the point    that they looked different. This process of changing an organism’s    appearance through a series of small and continuous changes is correctly    called “microevolution” After a series of micro-evolutionary changes,    a frog may be larger or changed in color, but it is still a frog—not    a fish or a lizard.
According to    modern scientists we came into existence by a two step process: First,    10 plus billion years of accidental, random atomic collisions effected    in the formation of some simple form of life. Scientists call this development    of living organisms from nonliving matter “*abiogenesis*.”
Second, they    use Darwin’s theory, stating that this simple life evolved over the    next 3 plus billion years into the plants, animals, and humans we see    around us today—using the long term effects of continuous micro-evolutionary    changes. Scientists call this process of developing new life forms “macroevolution”    Both of these processes complete together are what the public at large    and specially the scientific community think that the “theory of evolution”    isTherefore, abiogenesis combined with    macroevolution is what we are call the “theory of evolution”..​ 
There are no  valid scientific data or calculations to substantiate the belief that  earth was created just a few thousand years ago. Independent scientific  methods and techniques consistently give an age for earth and the solar  system of about 5 billion years, and an age for our galaxy and the universe  that is two to three times greater. These inferences make the origin  of the universe as a whole intelligible, lend coherence to many different  branches of science, and form the core conclusions of a remarkable collection  of knowledge about the origins and behavior of the physical world. Nor  is there any evidence that the entire geological record, with its orderly  succession of fossils, is the effect of a single universal flood that  occurred a few thousand years ago, lasted a little longer than a year,  and covered the highest mountains to a depth of several meters. On the  contrary, inter-tidal and terrestrial deposits demonstrate that at no  recorded time in the past has the entire planet been under water. Moreover,  a universal flood of sufficient magnitude to form the sedimentary rocks  seen today, which together are many kilometers thick, would require  a volume of water far greater than has ever existed on and in earth,  at least since the formation of the first known solid crust about 4  billion years ago. The belief that earth's sediments, with their fossils,  were deposited in an orderly sequence in a year's time defies all geological  observations and physical principles concerning sedimentation rates  and possible quantities of suspended solid matter. 
Scientists  and philosophers who promote evolutionary thought usually come from  one of three scientific fields. The first field is called *paleontology*.  A paleontologist is a scientist who (1) examines fossils, (2) proposes  the “family tree of life” they come from, (3) estimates the time  frame in which they lived (based on the geologic rock layers they were  found in), and (4) speculates on their evolutionary paths. The other  two fields in this area are *geology* (the study of “rocks”)  and *biology* (the study animals and plants). The scientists in  these areas are closely related and often work together. 

The work that  involves studying the evolutionary development of groups of organisms  (plants and animals) is called *phylogeny* and can be done by any  of these people. There are other related fields such as anthropology  and even astronomy that provide knowledge relevant to our discussion  of creation and evolution. These are simply the scientific fields that  supply most of the facts related to this topic. Many of them, especially  scientists in the related fields of astronomy and astrophysics, are  realizing that the Bible’s creation account is a good explanation  of “how we got here.” Still, although many astronomers accept a  “Creator,” many still interpret the Bible so loosely that they believe  that the universe (and the earth) is billions of years old.  

*Muslim Scriptures*
According to  Quran, God said _kun _(be it so) and the entire world came into  existence. It also confirms the story of Bible saying, ”We created  sky and earth along with all other things created within six days but  we never felt tired.” (Surat Kaf, Ayt 38) The angels were created  from light, demons were created from fire and the human were created  from earth. Following other verses in Quran have the references to the  origin of the universe:
"He (The  God) is the Originator of the heavens and the earth." (The Qur'an,  6:101) "And it is We who have constructed the heaven with might,  and verily, it is We who are steadily expanding it." (The Qur'an,  51:47)"Do not the Unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth  were joined together (as one unit of creation), before We clove them  asunder, and We made from water every living thing. Will they not then  believe?" (The Qur'an, 21:30)
"It is  He Who created the night and the day, and the sun and the moon. They  swim along, each in an orbit. “(The Qur'an, 21:33)"And the sun  runs to its resting place. That is the decree of the Almighty, the All-Knowing.  "He has created the Heavens and the Earth for Truth. He wraps the  night up in the day, and wraps the day up in the night." (The Qur'an,  39:5) 
We made the  sky a preserved and protected roof yet still they turn away from Our  Signs." (The Qur'an, 21:32)"It is He Who created everything  on the earth for you and then directed His attention up to heaven and  arranged it into seven regular heavens. He has knowledge of all things."  (The Qur'an, 2:29). "Then He turned to heaven when it was smoke.  In two days He determined them as seven heavens and revealed, in every  heaven, its own mandate." (The Qur'an, 41:12)"We placed firmly  embedded mountains on the earth, so it would not move under them…"  (The Qur'an, 21:31). Have We not made the earth as a bed and the mountains  its pegs?" (The Qur'an, 78:6-7) "And We send the fecundating  winds, then cause water to descend from the sky, therewith providing  you with water in abundance." (The Qur'an, 15:22)
"He has  let loose the two seas, converging together, with a barrier between  them they do not break through." (The Qur'an, 55:19-20)"Or  (the unbelievers' state) are like the darkness of a fathomless sea which  is covered by waves above which are waves above which are clouds, layers  of darkness, one upon the other. If he puts out his hand, he can scarcely  see it. Those God gives no light to, they have no light." (The  Qur'an, 24:40)
"It is  He who sends down water in due measure from the sky by which We bring  a dead land back to life. That is how you too will be raised (from the  dead)." (The Qur'an, 43:11)
"It is  God Who sends the winds which stir up clouds which He spreads about  the sky however He wills. He forms them into dark clumps and you see  the rain come pouring out from the middle of them. When He makes it  fall on those of His slaves He wills, they rejoice" (The Qur'an,  30:48)
"Have  you not seen how God drives along the clouds, then joins them together,  then makes them into a stack, and then you see the rain come out of  it? And He sends down from the sky mountain masses (of clouds) with  cold hail in them, striking with it anyone He wills and averting it  from anyone He wills. The brightness of His lightning almost blinds  the sight." (The Qur'an, 24:43)
"You will  see the mountains you reckoned to be solid going past like clouds."  (The Qur'an, 27:88)"…And We sent down iron in which there lies  great force and which has many uses for mankind...." (The Qur'an,  57:25). "Glory be to Him Who created all the pairs: from what the  earth produces and from themselves and from things unknown to them."  (The Qur'an, 36:36) By Heaven with its cyclical systems." (The  Qur'an, 86:11).Qur’an thus records that universe including earth,  sky, seas, water, clouds, mountains, winds, light, day, night, dark  all, were created by the God.  Creation process and time of origin  are not found recorded.Iranian, Yunanians  Chinese and Semetic religions  have different legends and stories to tell. Budhism, Jainism, and Deism  too describe origin of the universe differently.
Many esoteric  and occult teachings involve highly elaborate cosmologies which constitute  a "map" of the Universe and of states of existences and consciousness  according to the worldview of that particular doctrine. Such cosmologies  cover many of the same concerns also addressed by religious and philosophical  cosmology, such as the origin, purpose, and destiny of the Universe  and of consciousness and the nature of existence. Common themes addressed  in esoteric cosmology are emanation, involution, evolution, epigenesis,  planes of existence, hierarchies of spiritual beings, cosmic cycles  (e.g., cosmic year, Yuga), Yogic or spiritual disciplines, and references  to altered states of consciousness. Examples of esoteric cosmologies  can be found in Gnosticism, _Tantra_ (especially _Kashmir Shaivism_), _ Kabbalah, Sufism, Surat Shabda __Yoga_, Theosophy, Anthroposophy, the Fourth  Way teaching of Gurdjieff and Ouspensky, the teachings of Patrizia Norelli-Bachelet,  Gnostic circle and in The Rosicrucian Cosmo-Conception. These propagate  universe to be a thought process than of any material existence.
*The Scientists  Version*

The Greek philosophers  Aristarchus, Aristotle and Ptolemy announced different theories about  universe. In particular, the geocentric Ptolemaic system was the accepted  theory to explain the motion of the heavens until Nicolaus Copernicus,  and subsequently Tycho Brahe, Johannes Kepler and Galileo Galilei proposed  a heliocentric system in the 16th century. With Isaac Newton and the  1687 publication of Principia Mathematica, the problem of the motion  of the heavens was finally solved. Newton provided a physical mechanism  for Kepler's laws and his law of universal gravitation allowed the anomalies  in previous systems, caused by gravitational interaction between the  planets, to be resolved. A fundamental difference between Newton's cosmology  and those preceding it was the Copernican principle that the bodies  on earth obey the same physical laws as all the celestial bodies. 
Modern scientific  cosmology may be considered to begin in 1915 with Albert Einstein's  publication of his general theory of relativity and the growing ability  of astronomers to study very distant objects. Prior to this, physicists  had taken that the Universe was static and unchanging. However, the  general theory of relativity was not amenable to a static Universe.  Thus the Big  Bang theory was proposed  by the Belgian priest Georges Lemaître in 1927 and rapidly confirmed  by Edwin Hubble's discovery of the red shift in 1929 and later by the  discovery of the cosmic microwave background radiation by Arno Penzias  and Robert Woodrow Wilson in 1964.
Recent observations  made by the COBE and WMAP satellites observing this background radiation  have effectively, in many scientists eyes, transformed cosmology from  a highly speculative science into a predictive science, as these observations  matched predictions made by a theory called Cosmic inflation, which  is a modification of the standard big bang theory. 
As the universe  expanded, according to current scientific understanding, matter collected  into clouds that began to condense and rotate, forming the forerunners  of galaxies. Within galaxies, including our own Milky Way galaxy, changes  in pressure caused gas and dust to form distinct clouds. In some of  these clouds, where there was sufficient mass and the right forces,  gravitational attraction caused the cloud to collapse. If the mass of  material in the cloud was sufficiently compressed, nuclear reactions  began and a star was born.
Some proportion  of stars, including our sun, formed in the middle of a flattened spinning  disk of material. In the case of our sun, the gas and dust within this  disk collided and aggregated into small grains, and the grains formed  into larger bodies called planetesimals ("very small planets"),  some of which reached diameters of several hundred kilometers. In successive  stages these planetesimals coalesced into the nine planets and their  numerous satellites. The rocky planets, including Earth, were near the  sun, and the gaseous planets were in more distant orbits. 
However there  have been various other scientific theories which came up regarding  origin of universe are summed up below: 







*Universe* 














 










                                  Creation                          Evolution   
 















 

                                       By Superpower    Self Creation
 



























 

Tidal       Protoplanet     Higg’s Boson  Lou William’s    Super String   Big Bang   Other
 

Theory     Theory           Theory              Theory               Theory            Theory        Theories  
 

*Creation Theories*: 
 

 a) *Superpower Theory*: Some superpower created the universe.
 

        b) *Self creation theory:*  Matter somehow transformed into  universe.
 

*Evolution Theories:*
*Tidal Theory*:      Big nebulae (cloud of gaseous matter) revolving around itself formed      into sun. A big star moved close to sun whose gravitational force caused      tidal waves on sun throwing up powerful sprays of gas
*Protoplanet Theory*:      Nebulae collapse formed proto-star. Thermonuclear reactions ignited      it ensuring spin around own axis and flattened forming into planets,      planetoids including earth. 
*Higg’s Boson      Theory*: God particle in space picked up cosmic dust and formed planets.  
*Lou William’s      Theory*: Lou Williams and Thorton Page stated that planets and satellites      formed out of coalescing of small bodies of icy conglomerate planetesimals      made up of matter embedded in ice.
*Super String      Theory*: Space is full of very minute subatomic particles in vibrating      strings which with time developed into plasma which grew bigger till      exploded with energy resulting in birth of universe.
*Other Theories*:      Other theories are more of speculations rather than having been based      on any record or facts available. Plato surmised that the universe came      out of inanimate matter like a chicken from an egg. Kant guessed that      darkness and chaos generated gravity in the inanimate matter. Gravity      generated heat and revolutions of matter around itself and the cooled      matter formed into universe. R.A. Littleton advanced double star theory.      According to it our sun and other star formed double star. Companion      star exploded into gas which was captured by gravity of sun. Planets      developed from this cloud. Condensation Theory suggests that only one      star fragmented and formed into planets after condensation, large part      remaining sun.
 
  
The ages of the universe, our galaxy, the solar system, and earth has  also been estimated using modern scientific methods. The age of the  universe can be derived from the observed relationship between the velocities  of and the distances separating the galaxies. The velocities of distant  galaxies can be measured very accurately, but the measurement of distances  is more uncertain. Over the past few decades, measurements of the Hubble  expansion have led to estimated ages for the universe of between 7 billion  and 20 billion years, with the most recent and best measurements within  the range of 10 billion to 15 billion years
The age of  the Milky Way galaxy has been calculated in two ways. One involves studying  the observed stages of evolution of different-sized stars in globular  clusters. Globular clusters occur in a faint halo surrounding the center  of the Galaxy, with each cluster containing from a hundred thousand  to a million stars. The very low amounts of elements heavier than hydrogen  and helium in these stars indicate that they must have formed initially  in the history of the Galaxy, before large amounts of heavy elements  were created inside the initial generations of stars and later distributed  into the interstellar medium through supernova explosions (the Big Bang  itself created primarily hydrogen and helium atoms). Estimates of the  ages of the stars in globular clusters fall within the range of 11 billion  to 16 billion years. 
A second method  for estimating the age of our galaxy is based on the present abundances  of several long-lived radioactive elements in the solar system. Their  abundances are set by their rates of production and distribution through  exploding supernovas. According to these calculations, the age of our  galaxy is between 9 billion and 16 billion years. Thus, both ways of  estimating the age of the Milky Way galaxy agree with each other, and  they also are consistent with the independently derived estimate for  the age of the universe. 
Radioactive  elements originating naturally in rocks and minerals also provide a  means of estimating the age of the solar system and Earth. Several of  these elements decay with half lives between 700 million and more than  100 billion years (the half life of an element is the time it takes  for half of the element to transform radioactively into another element).  Applying these time-keepers, it is calculated that meteorites, which  are fragments of asteroids, formed between 4.53 billion and 4.58 billion  years ago (asteroids are small "planetoids" that revolve around  the sun and are remnants of the solar nebula that gave rise to the sun  and planets). The same radioactive time-keepers applied to the three  oldest lunar samples returned to Earth by the Apollo astronauts infer  ages between 4.4 billion and 4.5 billion years, providing minimum approximates  for the time since the origin of the moon.
The oldest  known rocks on earth occur in northwestern Canada (3.96 billion years),  but well-studied rocks equally as old are also found in other parts  of the world. In Western Australia, zircon crystals encased within younger  rocks have ages as old as 4.3 billion years, making these tiny crystals  the oldest materials so far found on earth. The best estimates of earth's  age are obtained by calculating the time required for development of  the observed lead isotopes in Earth's oldest lead ores. These estimates  yield 4.54 billion years as the age of Earth and of meteorites, and  hence of the solar system.
In *1929 * Edwin Hubble's measurements of the red-shift in the optical spectra  of light from distant galaxies,10  which was taken to indicate a universal  recessional motion of the light sources in the line of sight, provided  a dramatic verification of the Friedman-Lemaitre model. Incredibly,  what Hubble had discovered was the isotropic expansion of the universe  predicted by Friedman and Lemaitre. It marked a veritable turning point  in the history of science. "Of all the great predictions that science  has ever made over the centuries," exclaims John Wheeler, "was  there ever one greater than this, to predict, and predict correctly,  and predict against all expectation a phenomenon so fantastic as the  expansion of the universe?"11 
*In 1923-29* Hubble was able to resolve Cepheids in M31 (the Andromeda galaxy) with  the 100" telescope at Mt Wilson. He developed a new distance measure  using the brightest star for more distant galaxies. He correlated these  measurements with Slipher's nebulae to discover a proportionality between  velocity _v_ vand distance _d_, that is, Hubbles law _v_=_Hd_.  The constant of proportionality_ H _ is called Hubble's constant (it was significantly over-estimated by  Hubble himself). 




 










*In 1964*  working with a horn antenna (7.35cm) at Bell Labs, Penzias & Wilson  fortuitously discovered an isotropic radio background, a relic left-over  from the primordial fireball. This cosmic microwave background radiation  is key evidence for the Hot Big Bang model. The temperature of this  blackbody radiation is today measured to be T = 2.73K (that is, a rather  cold -270C). 
*In 1986* deep red shift galaxy surveys demonstrated the existence of huge bubbles,  filaments and sheets on scales from 25Mpc to over 100Mpc. Subsequent  galaxy surveys are providing detailed information about the distribution  of large-scale structure. Radio galaxy and quasar surveys indicate homogeneity  (or uniformity) is approached on scales of several hundred Mpc (that  is, nearly a billion light years). 




​ APM survey  of thousands of galaxies showing their large-scale angular distribution  in the sky_._ 

*In April  1992*, the COBE satellite team announced the discovery of anisotropies  in the cosmic microwave background radiation at the level of one part  in 100,000. These are thought to be a snapshot at t=400,000 years of  the primodial fluctuations that led to galaxy formation. This map of  the sky is also the best evidence for the isotropy (or spherical symmetry)  of the Universe. 
*1995-96 * the Hubble Space Telescope was able to resolve Cepheid variable stars  in galaxies in the Virgo cluster, ensuring a much better calibration  of distance measures. This has allowed more accurate estimates to be  made of Hubble's constant _H_. Early galaxies and quasars have  also been observed by the HST raising serious doubts about current structure  formation models.  

The model which  remained the bane of the researchers in twentieth century is Lemaitre’s  Big Bang Model 

*Big Bang  Theory*: 
George Lemaitre  of Belgium advanced this theory in 1930, supported by Garag Gamov of  Russia IN 1940 basing on an assumption of big bang having occurred 15  to 20 billions years ago which created the universe instantaneously  in the millionth part of a second. _`The evolution of the world can  be compared to a display of fireworks that has just ended; some few  red wisps, ashes and smoke. Standing on a cooled cinder, we see the  slow fading of the suns, and we try to recall the vanishing brilliance  of the origin of the worlds.' Lemaitre._

The explosion  from zero volume at zero time of a corpuscle of energy equivalent to  the mass and radiation that now constitute the Universe. It means that  everything we now see or know about was once compacted into an unimaginably  small blip that instantaneously expanded in a huge explosion that created  the very space and time it was expanding into.   












a & b :The pictures represent  the Big Bang, which revealed once again that God created the universe  from nothingness. c) Photo from Hubble Space Telescope of the Southern  Sky  

The Universe  was created by a big bang which occurred about 13 billion years ago.  Prior to the big bang, all the matter which exists in the universe as  we know it today was compressed into an area perhaps no larger than  the head of a pin.  
After the big bang, all matter was scattered into what can be thought  of as fine dust, or a cloud or mist. The particles were too small to  be detected today. They were what we now call nano-particles; much smaller  than even the basic building blocks of electrons, protons and neutrons.  Larger structures came later. In the years after the big bang, the universe  rapidly expanded. The universe may be thought of as a balloon blowing  up. As air is pumped into a balloon, the dots on the surface get further  and further apart. Similarly, as the universe grew older and expanded,  the objects in it got further and further apart. 
Some objects  randomly came together and fused into larger objects. More particles  unified and bigger objects formed. About 100,000 years after the Big  Bang, the temperature of the Universe had dropped sufficiently for electrons  and protons to combine into hydrogen atoms, p + e --> H, which consists  of one proton, one neutron and one electron. From this time onwards,  radiation was effectively unable to interact with the background gas;  it has propagated freely ever since, while constantly emitting energy  because its wavelength is stretched by the expansion of the Universe.  Originally, the radiation temperature was about 3000 degrees Kelvin,  whereas today it has fallen to only 3K. 
About one second  after the Big Bang, matter - in the form of free neutrons and protons  - was very hot and dense. As the Universe expanded, the temperature  fell and some of these nucleons were synthesized into the light elements:  deuterium (D), helium-3, and helium-4. Theoretical calculations for  these nuclear processes predict, for example, that about a quarter of  the Universe consists of helium-4, a result which is in good agreement  with current stellar observations. 
The heavier  elements, of which we are partly made, were created later in the interiors  of stars and spread widely in supernova explosions. The standard Hot  Big Bang model also provides a framework in which to understand the  collapse of matter to form galaxies and other large-scale structures  observed in the Universe today. At about 10,000 years after the Big  Bang, the temperature had fallen to such an extent that the energy density  of the Universe began to be dominated by massive particles, rather than  the light and other radiation which had predominated earlier. This change  in the form of the main matter density meant that the gravitational  forces between the massive particles could begin to take effects, so  that any small perturbations in their density would grow. Ten billion  years later we see the results of this collapse. 
*Particle  cosmology* builds a picture of the universe prior to this at temperature regimes  which still lie within known physics. For example, high energy particle  accelerators at CERN and Fermi lab allow us to test physical models  for processes which would occur only 0.00000000001 seconds after the  Big Bang. This area of cosmology is more speculative, as it involves  at least some extrapolation, and often faces intractable difficulties  in calculations. Many cosmologists argue that reasonable extrapolations  can be made to times as early as a grand unification phase transition. 
*Quantum  cosmology* considers  questions about the origin of the Universe itself. This endeavors to  describe quantum processes at the earliest times that we can conceive  of a classical space-time, that is, the Planck epoch at 
0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000001  seconds.​ Given that  we as yet do not have a fully self-consistent theory of quantum gravity,  this area of cosmology is more speculative. 
Despite the  self-consistency and remarkable success of the standard Hot Big Bang  model in describing the evolution of the universe back to only one hundredth  of a second, a number of unanswered questions remain regarding the initial  state of the universe. 
*The Steady State Model*

The Big Bang  Model was questioned by many scientists. Sir Fred Hoyle, for example,  could countenance neither an uncaused nor a supernaturally caused origin  of the universe. With respect to the first alternative, he wrote, "This  most peculiar situation is taken by many astronomers to represent _ the origin of the universe._ The universe is supposed to have begun  at this particular time. From where? The usual answer, surely an unsatisfactory  one, is: from nothing!" Equally unsatisfactory in  Hoyle's mind was the postulation of a supernatural cause. Noting that  some accept happily the universe's absolute beginning, Hoyle complained,
To many people  this thought process seems highly satisfactory because a 'something'  outside physics can then be introduced at t = 0. By a semantic manoeuvre,  the word 'something' is then replaced by 'god,' except that the first  letter becomes a capital, God, in order to warn us that we must not  carry the enquiry any further.12 To Hoyle's  credit, he did carry the inquiry further by helping to formulate in  1948 the first competitor to the Standard Model, namely, the Steady  State Model of the universe13. According to  this theory, the universe is in a state of isotropic cosmic expansion,  but as the galaxies recede, new matter is drawn into being _ex nihilo_  in the interstices of space created by the galactic recession.




​ Steady State  Model. As the galaxies mutually recede, new matter comes into existence  to replace them. The universe thus constantly renews itself and so never  began to exist.
If one extrapolates  the expansion of the universe back in time, the density of the universe  never increases because the matter and energy simply vanish as the galaxies  mutually approach!
This theory  was developed by Bondi, Gold and Fred Hoyle. According to this theory,  "the universe is of infinite age and obeys a perfect Cosmological  Postulates such that it appears the same at all instants of time as  well as the locations in Space.' (Encyclopedia Britannica, Vol. 18,  p. 1007). The number of galaxies is continuously being created out of  empty space which will fill up the gaps caused by those galaxies which  have crossed the boundary of observable universe. As a result of it;  the overall size and mass of the observable universe remains constant.  Thus a steady state of the universe is not disturbed at all. It thus  postulates that the universe is not subject to evolutionary process.  Its kinematic properties like that of other cosmological models are  "isotropic, homogeneous and expanding." (Encyclopedia Britannica  Vol.18, p.1007). According to this theory the past cannot be distinguished  from the present for they are the same hence the appearance of galaxies  will not vary with distance. This however is contradicted by the radio  astronomical observations, which have conclusively established that  the occurrence of radio galaxies is evidently very different distances.  (Encyclopedia Britannica, Vol.18, p.1007).  Hence based on "esoteric  theories and uncertain data" they conclude that the universe will  continue to expand indefinitely (Encyclopedia of Physics p. 142). This  will however happen only if the universe is really completely self contained _ (saibhang_) having no boundary of edge it would have neither beginning  nor end." 
The Steady  State theory never secured a single piece of experimental verification;  its appeal was purely metaphysical.14 The  discovery of progressively more radio galaxies at ever greater distances  undermined the theory by showing that the universe had an evolutionary  history. But the decisive refutation of the Steady State Model came  with two discoveries which constituted, in addition to the galactic  red-shift, the most significant evidence for the Big Bang theory: the  cosmogenic nucleo-synthesis of the light elements and the microwave  background radiation. As a result, in the words of Ivan King, "The  steady-state theory has now been laid to rest, as a result of clear-cut  observations of how things have changed with time."15 
*Pulsating  Theory: *According to this theory, the universe is supposed to be  expanding and contracting alternately i.e., pulsating. At present, the  universe is expanding. According to this theory it is possible that  at a certain time, the expansion of the universe may be stopped by the  gravitational pull and the universe may contract again. After it has  been contracted to a certain size, explosion again occurs and the universe  will start expanding. The alternate expansion and contraction of the  universe give rise to a pulsating universe16. The tragedy  of this theory is the methods of verification of facts. The universe  is so vast that it is not possible to fathom their behavior by sample  observations. Another aspect is the variety in universal creation.   No too beings or natural creations are the same. There is difference  in each and to take one sample out of any group may not provide exact  answer for the other. The second aspect of the universe is the continuous  change. No one can measure the speed of change billions of miles away  as the most stars are much beyond. Hence to provide computerized solutions  is an imaginary solution and not a practical one at his stage. Thus  the astronomers can never explain the Origin of the Universe as an observable  fact and verifiable reality. Neither a satisfactory mathematical model  can be worked out to explain the complex systems of the universe17. 

*Shape of  the Universe*
 
An important open question is the shape of the Universe. Firstly, whether  the Universe is spatially flat, i.e. whether the rules of Euclidean  geometry are valid on the largest scales is unknown. Currently, most  cosmologists believe that the observable Universe is very nearly spatially  flat, with local wrinkles where massive objects distort space-time,  just as a lake is (nearly) flat.
 
Secondly, whether the Universe is multiply connected, is unknown. The  Universe has no spatial boundary according to the standard Big Bang  model, but nevertheless may be spatially finite (compact). This can  be understood using a two-dimensional analogy: the surface of a sphere  has no edge, but nonetheless has a finite area. It is a two-dimensional  surface with constant curvature in a third dimension. The 3-sphere is  a three-dimensional equivalent in which all three dimensions are constantly  curved in a fourth.
 
If the Universe is indeed spatially finite, as described, then traveling  in a "straight" line, in any given direction, would theoretically  cause one to eventually arrive back at the starting point.
 
Strictly speaking, we should call the stars and galaxies "views"  of stars and galaxies, since it is possible that the Universe is multiply-connected  and sufficiently small (and of an appropriate, perhaps complex, shape)  that we can see once or several times around it in various, and perhaps  all, directions. (Think of a house of mirrors.) If so, the actual number  of physically distinct stars and galaxies would be smaller than currently  accounted. Although this possibility has not been ruled out, the results  of the latest cosmic microwave background research make this appear  very unlikely.
 
*Fate of the Universe*: 

Depending on  the average density of matter and energy in the Universe, it will either  keep on expanding forever or it will be gravitationally slowed down  and will eventually collapse back on itself in a "big crunch".  Currently the evidence suggests not only that there is insufficient  mass/energy to cause a re-collapse, but that the expansion of the Universe  seems to be accelerating and will accelerate for the whole of eternity.  Other ideas of the fate of our Universe include the Big Rip, the Big  Freeze, and Heat Death of the Universe theory.
 
*Multi-verse* 

There is some speculation that multiple universes exist in a higher-level  multi-verse (also known as a mega-verse), our Universe being one of  those universes (lower case). For example, matter that falls into a  black hole in our Universe could emerge as a "Big Bang," starting  another universe. However, all such ideas are currently un-testable  and cannot be regarded as anything more than speculation. The concept  of parallel universes is understood only when related to string theory.18 

Most accepted  theory amongst the scientific community now is the big bang theory and  the inflationary theory of development. 

Thus the scientists  themselves cannot say with certainty as to how the universe was created  and who created it. 

*Size of  Universe and observable Universe*
 
There is disagreement over whether the Universe is finite or infinite  in spatial extent and volume. However, the observable Universe, consisting  of all locations that could have affected us since the Big Bang given  the finite speed of light, is certainly finite. 
 
About the time of origin also there are many guesses, stories and legends.  Many Hindu scholars guessed that in 1928, the period of creation of  the universe was for 10 billion 9 millions 68 lakhs, 53 thousand and  28 years. According to Christian Scholars the world was created 4004  years before the Christ on 23 October. Below is another guessed geological  time line of all the main events in the history of the universe19  based on the study of fossils? 

*15  Billion Years ago:  **Macrocosms*- FieldRadiationParticles-ElectronPositronInteractions-Higgs  Fields- False VacuumInflation- Spontaneous Symmetry BreakingCosmos- UniverseBig  Bang- Proton-Neutron- Nuclear Fusion- Alpha Particles  -Beta Radioactivity- AtomCosmic-  Background Radiation-GasGravity- Electric ChargeExpansion of the Universe
*13  Billion Years ago: **Clusters  of Galaxies**-**Galaxies*- Globular Star Cluster- Disc  of Galaxy
*12  Billion Years ago: **Spiral  Arms*- Birth of a Star- Open Star Clusters- Milky Way Galaxy  - -Binary Stars
*11  Billion Years ago: *Red  GiantWhite Dwarf Star  -Nova- Supernova- Neutron  Star -Black Holes  -Cosmic Dust -Molecules- HONC  Atoms- Water- Hydrogen- BondIce
*4.7  Billion Years ago: *Sun- Solar  Disc- Planets- Solar System- Earth 
*4.5  Billion Years ago: *Earth  Structure -Volcanoes
*4  Billion Years ago :*Meteorite  Era -Early Atmosphere- Liquid Water- RainWeathering of Rock- Continental Drift  -Sunlight- Greenhouse  Effect- Weather- Climate  -Ice Ages-
According to  another theory the vertical time axis is not linear in order to show  early events on a reasonable scale. The temperature rises as we go backwards  in time towards the Big Bang and physical processes happen more rapidly.  Many of the transitions and events may be unfamiliar to newcomers; we  shall explain these in subsequent pages. The following diagram illustrates  the main events occurring in the history of our Universe.





The timescales  and temperatures indicated on this diagram span an enormous range. A  cosmologist has first to get the order of magnitude (or the power of  ten) correct. Quantities which are given as 10 to some power 6 (say)  is simply 1 followed by 6 zeros, that is, in this case 1,000,000 (one  million). Quantities which are given as 10 to some minus power -6 (say)  have 1 in the 6th place after the decimal point, that is, 0.000001 (one  millionth). At extremely high temperatures we tend to use giga-electron  volts (GeV) instead of degrees Kelvin. One GeV is equivalent to about  10,000,000,000,000K.  

All these theories  have been built on guesses as no one has seen the origin, originator  or time of origin. This in itself proves that these theories are not  scientifically proved; nor are they likely to be proved in near future  at least not in our life time. 


*Getting  at the Truth* 

Scientists  depend on observations and experiments based on their five senses. They  measure, register, record and draw inferences through deductions and  inductions after due analytical reasoning. Their observations are about  what they can observe. Their findings too are based on what is observed.  About observation of the universe their observations are not fruitful.  No body knows the limits of the universe of the limitless God; no one  can know it either. Scientists are observing the universe sitting inside  it. It is like observing the size of an egg sitting inside it. Any part  of the egg will not provide details about its originator, the date of  origin or the expanse and the future of the egg. Hence observations  by science have their limitations. Scientists too have been looking  towards God and religion in this state of darkness as is apparent from  the special issue of Newsweek.




 ​ This is because  the religion adds another dimension i.e., the sixth sense. This is also  called perception or intuition. Perception does not need the efforts  for measuring, registering, recording and having deductions or inductions  to draw inferences. Perception is direct without a medium.  Newton’s  intuition helped him to work out results from falling apple. Ren Descartes  had the intuition about Coordinate Geometry in a dream. Similarly chain  reaction was the product of a dream. Intuition compared by other ground  realities helped the famous scientific discoveries.  Some scientists  do not accept God because the God is invisible. On the other hand the  religions (except Buddhism) including Sikhism believe in the existence  of God.  

Philosophy  of Sikhism is based on Sri Guru Granth Sahib originally compiled by  Sri Guru Arjan Dev and later given the status of Guru by Guru Gobind  Singh after a few additions. _Japuji, Aasa di Vaar, Siddh Goshth_  and _Maru Sohile_ of Guru Nanak and _Sukhmani Sahib_ of Guru  Arjan have described about the universe and life in detail while other  Gurus and saints have touched upon the subjects at random. Primary material  here is obtained from hymns of Guru Nanak and Guru Arjan. 

According to  Sri Guru Granth Sahib, the One and the only One *God* has created  the entire universe.20 The God is the Greatest; His place  is the highest. His end cannot be known. No one knows his limit. He  is limitless. Only the one who can become greater and higher as Him,  can know Him and fathom His limits21,22. His size  remains same. It neither increases nor decreases.23 The God  is Omnipresent but remains in secrecy. He is everywhere in the form  of light. The beings are created by Him. He cannot be seen by any being.  No being can say how the universe was created”.24 

The ‘created’  cannot know how the Creator carried out the creation.25 The  greatest wonder is that while the God sees everything that goes on in  the universe, the beings do not notice him doing so26. The  beings are blinded by _maya_; hence they cannot see the Creator.  As the blinded eyes cannot see Him; a true Guru can provide the divine  sight with which one can see the God.27 No one can observe  Him with ordinary eyes. He can only be seen through sixth sense. Guru  Arjan wrote, “The eyes, which have seen my dear Lord, are different.”28  The God has kept a being in a cave and made him the instrument of air.  The air instrument works through nine gates; the tenth gate is kept  secret. By keeping one self attached to Guru’s door one can see the  tenth gate.29 The sixth sense also called the tenth gate  (‘_dasam duar’_) is different from the nine gates on which  the senses are developed (2 eyes, 2 nostrils, 2 ears, one mouth and  two outlets). Scientists fail to develop their sixth sense. They study  the _maya_ and not the Creator. Their eyes are blind to the world  of _maya _and are lost in self and engrossed in ego. A being has  to kill his ego and break the illusion of _maya_30.  Subduing one’s ego, one shall find a lasting peace, and emotional  attachment to Maya will be dispelled31. Through the Word _ (sabd_), egotism is conquered and subdued, and the illusion of Maya  is dispelled32.But without the Guru, no one finds  the God.  

The God is  functioning in the entire universe in secrecy. He can be seen only through  the Word given by a guide33. The knowledge of the true Word  can be given by a true guide.34 Only a true guide (_Guru_)  can provide them the divine sight35 with which they can see  Him and His entire universe in correct perspective. Only a true guide  can help one to see the God through _maya _ and help identify and finally reach Him. The true Guru only can help  one differentiating the truth from the illusion (_maya_); can help  getting detached from _maya_ and attached to the truth, the God.  The true guide helps in removing _haumai_ and attachment to _ maya _through Word. The Word not only helps in knowing the universe  of _maya _but also the True God.36 The Guru helps in  remembering Him through His Word (Name) and understanding Him. The God  gets attracted to them who put efforts to attract Him. Once the _nadr(i)_  of the Lord is set on a being, the being is surely to be emancipated  from the transmigration system into which one is subjected. Remember  Him always by reciting His name. This is the best method to draw His  attention37. Love by remembering God and He will love you.  Love begets love. Continuous attention from both sides develops into  love and the result of this love is actual assimilation. Once the being  totally forgets about self and remembers only God he reaches the ultimate  stage (_turia awstha_), which can be reached through the guidance  of the guide.38  

Getting attached  to the God and then assimilating into Him is the only way to find the  real peace; the only way to save oneself from the cycle of _maya_  (transmigration). Guru Nanak has described this process of salvation  in Japuji Step 38 by giving the simily of a goldsmith’s shop. Citing  the body as a goldsmith’s shop, the body be kept clean of all the  vices through contenance. Keeping patience the intellect must be sharpened  with knowledge from the scriptures. Keeping Lord’s fear in mind, penance  must hard enough to attract the attention and love of the Lord. The  true word prepared in such a mint, under the direction of Guru, will  assimilate the being with the God. The labor will be fruitful once the  God’s grace is obtained and the being gets assimilated with Him.39  

The real research  is in researching the cause and the effect. The tragedy is that the  scientists are caught in observing the mirage, the _maya_ the creation,  and not its Creator. Their observations are of the effect and not the  cause; of the action and not the producer. The God is the cause and  the _maya_ is the effect. The subject is thus forgotten and the  activity is observed. These observations are of transitory things and  not of permanent nature. The observed are all changeable. That is why  the principles created by science keep on changing and do not stand  for long. Knowing the permanent, the True God is the real find; getting  attached to Him and to get assimilated into Him is the real achievement;  the permanent stability and peace are the wanted results. 

The time of  writing and compilation of the material shows that it was done much  before the currency of modern science and scientific theories in vogue  now. This shows that Guru Nanak and the other writers of Sri Guru Granth  Sahib were much ahead of their times. Their description and theories  not only stand the test of the day but also provide guidelines for future  scientific research as well.  

The various  religious luminaries have had the experiences with God through their  sixth sense. The Gurus and the saints whose hymns have been recorded  in _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ had developed this sixth sense. From  their hymns we find answers to all the questions about universe, left  unanswered and undiscovered so far by the science or for that matter  by any other human being. The Gurus and saints had the sixth sense which  the scientists normally do not develop. Hence scientists have been unable  to reach the Truth so far about the creation. 

*Record of  Creation in Sri Guru Granth Sahib* 

According to  Sri Guru Granth Sahib, the universe originates from the Word (sabd)  and assimilates with the Word. It again originates from the Word.40.  The God and His creation can be understood by the one who is either  greater than the God or has become like Him. It is futile to observe  an egg sitting in the egg and finding facts about the originator, origin  time and the process and outer dimensions of the egg. The calculations  by the scientists about the date and process of origin are not true  as all the observations made by the scientists are based on _maya_  of the God and not the Truth. It is impossible to observe the past without  sixth sense. The First Guru questions, “What was the time, date, month,  season when the universe was created?” He puts the question and provides  the answer too41, “No pandit (worldly knowledgeable Hindu)  has known the time, otherwise it would have been recorded in ancient  Hindu scriptures. No Muslim scholar (_Qazi_) has yet known, this  otherwise it would have been recorded in Quran. Neither any ascetic  nor anyone else has known the date, month or season when the universe  was created. No living person has lived to tell the tale of the origin  and no one has yet seen it. No one can measure the spread of universe”.42  

“God alone  knows when He created the universe”.43 He further says.  “In this sphere, there are many types of gases (airs), liquids (waters)  and fires (energies). There are several worldly gods transforming beings  into numerous forms and colours and clad in diverse attires. There are  many earths and mountains….. There are numerous rain gods, moons,  suns, constellations and countries”.44 “There is no limit  to the creation”.45 “No one can describe the limit of  various countries, worlds and universes as there is no end. In every  part of light there is a shape of beings”46. “The continents  and underworlds are billions; beyond anyone’s count.”47  

According to  Sri Guru Granth Sahib the One and the only One *God* has created  the entire universe.48 .The entire universe originated from  Him alone.49 He, The Creator and The Destroyer, creates and  destroys the universe within seconds.50 The universe was  destroyed and created many times.51 It was created by many  ways many times. He himself remains aloof without showing any of His  attributes52 The Creator, Preserver and Destroyer are not  different. He alone is the Creator or Destroyer.53 Everything  originates from Him and assimilates into Him.54  

He established  and contemplates worldly sphere.55 He creates and recreates,  shattering and breaking apart, creating, He shatters again. He builds  up what He has demolished and demolishes what He has built.56 * Nothing* is created without Him and there is nothing without Him.57  

Before creation  of the universe there was nothing around; whatever is observable in  the universe did not exist earlier.58 There was *utter  darkness* all-around.59 He Himself was in deep meditation.60  For thirty six yugas61 He had remained in darkness._62_  He emerged from this darkness *shoonya* Himself and gave Himself a name.63 With His emergence spread  the *Light *around64. The Light of the Lord spread everywhere.65  When in light, the Lord probably felt lonely and thought of creating  the universe as a play for Himself.66  

He created  the universe and millions of rivers with one sound of His order.67  All the segments and continents in the universe were created one sound  of His order alone.68 The light *energy* being at the  base and the sound energy being the activating force, the creation of  universe was initiated.69 He uttered *sound* to create  the universe70. This sound is considered to be His Name or _ Sabd_.71 From the True God came the air and from air came  the water. From water He created the universe and in every element of  the universe He entered in the form of light.72 He created  the universe in many different methods in such a way that everything  originates from the God and merges into it.73 He created  billions of stars, suns and planets.74 He created billions  of countries and earths75 and on them He created water, land  and mountains.76 He mixed water, fire and air to create the  living beings on earth.77 The entire universe is made of  water and water exists everywhere.78 There are billions of  universes, skies and Netherlands.79 There are billions of  places of worship.80 The word is the place of residence of  the God and He stays in it. 81 He creates and cares Himself.82 

All the creation  is His play.83  This play is all His _maya_ an illusion.  Paradise, the earth, the nether regions of the underworld and the globe  of the world-all are engrossed in _maya._84 The _maya_ has been considered as natural and unnatural. Natural _ maya_ is true85 while unnatural _maya_ is not. The  universe is like a dream; it will vanish in no time.86 The  sky, the nether world and the entire creation are all due to His nature.  All winds, waters, fires, earths and dust are all God’s nature. The  God provided various sensory perception of seeing, hearing etc., to  the beings so that they could feel and see the impact of fear and happiness  of Lord’s nature. The knowledge of _Vedas, Puranas _ and_ Quran _and all thinking are the powers of His Nature. Eating,  drinking and dressing and loving the humanity are all set by the nature.  All species, kinds and colors and all living beings are created by the  power of His Nature. All virtues and vices, honor and dis-honor are  the natural laws.87  The creation of nature cannot be  stated by mere thinking.88 Giving Himself a Name, He created  the nature in various colors and types 89 and settled in  it happily to enjoy it.90 Everything originated from God’s  semen.91 One is amazed at the God who has created the universe  and the beings.92. 

The God Himself  directed the evolution of the world of five elements; He created relationship  among water, air, fire and sky.93 He created water air, and  fire as the creator developer and destroyer.94 He Himself  infused the five senses into it.95  Nights, days, weeks  and seasons; air, water, fire and nether regions- in the midst of these,  He established the earth as a home of Dharma. Upon it; He placed various  species of beings; of unlimited and endless names and types.96  There are form upon form of beings and creatures in the water, on the  land, in the worlds and the universes.97 He created the bodies  by binding the air, water and fire98.  

*Creation  of five elements*
The creation  process started with creation of five elements of the matter. The energy * waves *emerged from the light after dispersion by the sound and expanded  cyclically. 99 The cyclic expansion and contraction of this  energy created the five elements.  100  *The five elements* are air,fire, water, earth and ether which  all were formed as a result of light energy expansion and contraction.   The Lord remains in every element in the form of light energy.  101, 102  His existence is in continuity.103  The sequence of creation was air, fire, water, earth, fire and ether104.   Every action of creation was *smooth and systematic*.105  The theory of big bang is negated here. The theory of space is also  negated stating that the light energy is in existence everywhere in  continuity hence the question of space does not arise. 

*Creation  of galaxies, stars, planetary systems and earth*
According to  modern science theories, combination and recombination of nuclei, blackbody  radiation and local contraction caused cluster formation. Re-ionization,  violent relaxation and varialization resulted in galaxy formation. Formation  of particles and antiparticles and thereafter particle-anti-particle  annihilation caused creation of *Gases* (deuterium, helium). Fragmentation,  contraction, ionization and compression of gases caused opaque hydrogen  and massive star formation. Deuterium ignition effected creation of * Fire. *Hydrogen fusion and then depletion caused core contraction  and *envelop expansion. *Helium fusion further led to carbon, oxygen  and silicon fusion (*Air* formation). The lord created air and  water from _shoonya_106    

Production  of *matter* *of earth* e.g., Iron production started through  Implosion. Supernova explosions caused stars, planets and satellite  formation.107 Their condensation, explosion or fragmentation  caused *Earth* formation by planetesimal accretion, planetary differentiation,  crust solidification and volatile gas expulsion. This in turn caused * water* condensation and water dissociation. Earth environment occurred  through creation and settlement of ozone production process and ultraviolet  absorption. The seven seas were created in the process108.  

*Creation  of Life*
On the earth  the life started thereafter.109Water, air, fire and earth helped in  creation of life110 in the new environment in which the life  started in the order of plants, reptiles, animals and then man. The  life was created in many ways.111 The four sources of creation  were from eggs, from the womb, from the earth and from the sweat.  112, 113 . Eggs, wombs, sweat and earth - these are  God's workshops of creation.114 The God thus created the  universe as He so willed.115  

If we compare the thought process  embodied in Sri Guru Granth Sahib with other religions and scientific  processes, we find following basic distinctions:  



According to _   Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ (SGGS) the universe originated from a single    entity and will get assimilated into the same entity; the entity that    is the God. No one else created the universe. Science does not ascribe    to this while other major religions except Buddhism ascribe to this.
According to SGGS,    the Lord Himself directs the evolution of the world of five elements;    He Himself infuses the five senses into it.  Shattering and breaking    apart, He creates and recreates; creating, He shatters again. He builds    up what He has demolished and demolishes what He has built. Nights,    days, weeks and seasons; air, water, fire and nether regions- in the    midst of these, He established the earth as a home of Dharma, upon it;    He placed various species of beings; their names are unlimited and endless.    This theory clarifies the point as to who created the big bang or who    created the universe. The major religions ascribe to the theory of God    as the Creator. 
According to SGGS    the world which we see is actually the _maya_. SGGS states that _   Maya_ is an illusion. It is the creation and not the creator. It    is the effect and not the cause. Until we find out the cause we cannot    reach the right conclusion. The scientists study ‘_maya_’ as    it is observable and do not study the real cause. Science thus is unable    to find out the real cause.
The illusion of _   maya_ according to SGGS can be removed only through _sabd. Sabd_    can be given only by a true Guru who can help reach the ultimate reality,    The God. True Guru only can help understand, identify and assimilate    with the God; the ultimate destination of the entire universe. This    is advocated in Hinduism but not in any other religion. Scientists too    do not follow this concept.
There was utter    darkness before the God appeared and started the creation process as    per SGGS. Science and other religions except Hinduism do not ascribe    to it
SGGS describes the    cause of creation of the universe as loneliness of the Lord. To avoid    loneliness He created a play for Himself. Thus the effect was the emergence    of play in the form of universe. Other religions and scientists do not    ascribe to this.
as per sggs    the entire universe is ever-changing energy. Scientists and other religious    thoughts differ on this.
as per sggs    energy creation is a one time effort. The energy neither increases nor    decreases. This is in consonance with science. Other religions do not    ascribe to it.
The ever changing    energy keeps on taking various forms e.g. liquid, gas or solid. Basic    element of all energies remains light. This again is in consonance with    science but not ascribed by other religions.
The universe was    created from light energy which remains the chief controller of entire    change process of the universe in the form of soul. God controls the    universe in the form of light/soul. Science and other religions except    Hinduism do not ascribe to it.
The sound created    by the God was a triggering force for expansion of the light in the    form of photons. Hinduism and Islam ascribes to it. No other religion    and science ascribe to it.
The universe was    created in smooth, gradual process. It negates the big bang theory. 
The sequence of    creation of elements was light-sound-air (gas)-ether- earth- water-fire.    This is different from others
Life too was created    by the God. The life was created in many ways; important ones being    from eggs, earth, womb and sweat. Science does not entirely agree with    it.
Everything in the    universe can be considered alive because of its continuous change and    taking any form or shape at any time. The man dies, his body is either    burnt, buried or eaten by fish/eagles. It changes into further life    thereafter. Science does not agree with it.
as per    SGGS there is continuous system. Life comes after death and death after    life which is a natural and continuing process. This is in consonance    with religions of the east but not with that of West and the science.
_shoonya _   or _sunn _is not ‘nothing’. It can be called the centre of    concentrated energy. Numerals emerge out of it both ways; positive to    one side and negative to other. This is also in consonance with latest    scientific theories.
All the universal    elements have negatives and positives. The negatives do change into    positives and vice versa. This is in consonance with modern theories.
According to SGGS    the earth is spherical. Unlike most other religions and some scientists    which say that the earth is flat.
 

*Bibliography* 

1. G.S. Bachan,  Creation of the Cos-Universe, Amritsar, Guru Nanak Dev University 
2. Guy Murchie:  The Seven Mysteries of Life, Boston: The Houghton Mifflin Company, 1978
3. Holy Bible, ‘Genesis’,  Gideons International, USA, 1961
4. Ian M. Campbell,  Energy and the Atmosphere, London: Wiley, 1977
5. J. S. Lewis,  American Geologist, F. Press, R. Siever, Earth, New York: W. H. Freeman,  1986,  
6. John Ray:  The Wisdom of God Manifested in the Word of Creation, 1701; 
7. K.L. Gomber  & K.I. Gogia, Fundamental Physics New Delhi, 1999, 
8. Michael  Denton, Nature's Destiny
9. Paul Davies,  Superforce, New York: Simon and Schuster, 1984
10. Panjabi  Vishaw Kosh, Vol. IV, Bhasha Vibhag, Patiala.
11. Rich Milne:  The Origin of the Universe
12. Stephen  Hawking: A Brief History Of Time, Bantam Press, London: 1988
13. Superforce:  The Search for a Grand Unified Theory of Nature, 1984.
14. Sri Guru  Granth Sahib, Shiromani Gurudwara Parbandhak Committee, Sri Amrirtsar


----------

